# Bears Wax Factory 30% Discount



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Closing Down Sale.....just bought a load of Angelwax stuff


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

I just bought a pile of Angelwax items too. Spent way too much today.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Am I missing the deals on the site or is there a code chaps..?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

The carbon collective stuff seems the same/higher than elsewhere...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think the 30% is knocked off at the end


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I purchased some items a couple of weeks ago but still haven't received anything, although I am aware that the guy's on holiday at the moment.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Am I missing the deals on the site or is there a code chaps..?


30% applied at the basket stage bud. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> I purchased some items a couple of weeks ago but still haven't received anything, although I am aware that the guy's on holiday at the moment.


Orders will be processed on the 14th August


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like the site's getting rinsed. Fastfoam & QED are gonners already! 
Grabbed a few bits of ODK for a very nice price.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've got some air fresheners and some LC Pads
Proper bargains going on



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a shame the site is closing have ordered a few bits over the years; only stockist of Dr Beasley's as far as I'm aware 

Couldn't resist picking up a few choice bits...


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cheers guys Ordered odk cabin and h2go :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Some LC pads, angelwax drift and ti22 rude not to.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> It's a shame the site is closing have ordered a few bits over the years; only stockist of Dr Beasley's as far as I'm aware
> 
> Couldn't resist picking up a few choice bits...


Don't auto allure do the leather wipes now


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for this just spent £50 :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hufty said:


> Don't auto allure do the leather wipes now


Isn't that Dr leather not Dr Beasley?


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

I think I went a bit over the top....

Angelwax Bilberry Protective Wheel Sealant 
Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Cleaner Concentrate 
Angelwax Elixir Exterior Rubber and Tyre Dressing 
Poorboys Fresh Apple air freshener x3
Angelwax FastFoam 
Angelwax Revelation 500ml Iron Fallout Remover
BWF Foam Tyre Dressing Applicator x5
Angelwax Perfect Polish 
Angelwax Stripped-Ease x2
ODK Sterling wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax
ODK ECLIPSE wax
ODK Concours Wax 

Going to tell the wife I won a competition on here.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> I purchased some items a couple of weeks ago but still haven't received anything, although I am aware that the guy's on holiday at the moment.


A quick update, package arrived this morning. All good :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mart911 said:


> I think I went a bit over the top....
> 
> Angelwax Bilberry Protective Wheel Sealant
> Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Cleaner Concentrate
> ...


Hopefully she don't check the bank statement.....

Hahaha

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Great deal. Shame its shutting down though.

I grabbed..

Angelwax h2go
Lake country orange pad 
Carbon collective air freshener 
And another bottle of odk entourage.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

just put in a order thanks for the info. stock up the angelwax at 30% off and free p+p its a no-brainer :thumb:


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Got a refund - ran out of stock!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

scottk7 said:


> Got a refund - ran out of stock!


When did you place your order. I did mine a few days ago but heard nothing since

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> When did you place your order. I did mine a few days ago but heard nothing since
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Evening on the 11th. Had heard nothing till today


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Oh. I ordered the 12th. Will wait and see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for this - got a bit carried away with some ODK and Angelwax stuff. :-S


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just got refunded  a bit disappointed


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks OP for the heads up.Went Microfiber mad.Great deal on stuff.Shame its shutting shop.Looks like stock is low now.

Thanks again OP and all the best Bears Wax in the future.

BB


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Still heard nothing... When the refund eminent does Bearwax contact you?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

No email from bearswax and I've just checked my PayPal account and the transaction hasn't been returned yet. Hopefully mine has gone through. I didn't go nuts and only bought some microfibres and air freshners though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I just got a PayPal email for refund


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

No refund for me yet but no order delivered yet either. Hopefully one of them comes through soon!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bit disappointed as I've ended up with a partial refund on the order, which will now be light by 2 bottles of DJ BTBM. Means I've ended up with relatively expensive postage for small and very light items. C'est la vie.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Partial refund for me too. Bit of a let down but thats the way it is. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The new owner of BWF is awful.No wonder it's shutting down.Had too open PayPal claims months ago for no items.
Shame as previous owner was brilliant


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing received yet, will give it another weeks before knocking on doors!!!


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sam6er said:


> No refund for me yet but no order delivered yet either. Hopefully one of them comes through soon!


Same here


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Partial refund given here. Not sure if free delivery is still included now as the order total is under £50. Will wait and see what shows up.


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Partial refund here too. Doesnt tell me what I'm not going to be getting which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Has anyone received anything yet?


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

No refund or information on goods yet. &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Has anyone received anything yet?


Nothing. Mine says should be with me soon. Well within the claim period for paypal so not really worried......yet.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Nothing here yet. No email or a refund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Sent them an email a little while ago. Will see if they reply tomorrow


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm guessing they have had a fair amount of orders when they were away and still going through them. I ordered on the 4th so hoping mine comes soon but a little worried tbh.


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I got a part refund of 7.99 yesterday i would say they just working through the orders


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Got an email back this morning saying my order has been shipped. Atleast the responce was very quick.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sam6er said:


> Got an email back this morning saying my order has been shipped. Atleast the responce was very quick.


Same with me


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine arrived today and was surprised it came so quick
Admittedly it was wrong but I'm sure they'll be back in touch from my email to rectify it 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine arrived today. All in order. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

My order says "Complete", so not sure when i expect it. I've not had any dispatch email.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Mine just arrived. Slightly changed. Different scents on air freshners but no big deal. Cheap enough. On another note. The mammoth infinity edge less cloths look really nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Received my delivery today minus the one item out of stock.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Received my order today


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

My order delivered today. Managed ODK Entourage and Cabin. Received a refund for Exhibit at full price so the above for £16 delivered was a nice deal really. :thumb:


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Didn't get my delivery....bugger.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Site has now shut down.Cant order anymore . 

BB


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My order arrived today, Carbon Collective applicators and AW H2Go.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Had email partial refund and confirmation of posting.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nothing arrived so getting worried now the site has closed down and no reply to my emails. I'm guessing most of you ordered after this thread started?


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't received any goods but I did send an email earlier today and got a quick response. Apparently my items were sent at the beginning of this week. No sign yet!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Need to pick up a parcel from the sorting office, tomorrow, hopefully it all my Angelwax products


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guess mine could be in the post, here's hoping


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Got a note from royal mail when i got home from work. Hopefully all items arrived.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

My order came today missing Angelwax Ti-22 which was circled on the delivery note. Emailed no reply as yet. Happy with the service.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Everything I ordered picked up from the sorting office this morning


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Had a email back from them late last night and my order is on its way.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Received my refund.:thumb:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Well my order looks like shipped out, but 2 boxes? I don't know why only 5 items.


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

Parcel arrived this morning


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Picked up mine this morning from the sorting office, all arrived apart from 1 item, got to wait for a refund on that one.


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

missed it all


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Got mine today couple of pads missing.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Got mine this morning. 3 boxes in total!

All there, nothing missing. :thumb:


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

All arrived as per order.Shame the guys stopped trading. I would use him again.Love the 600gsm cloths.

BB


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

If he had as much interest in his goods a few months or even weeks ago, he may of still been in business.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well first of my 2 orders has arrived and all there.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

phil67 said:


> If he had as much interest in his goods a few months or even weeks ago, he may of still been in business.


At a 30% discount on everything, probably not


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

steelghost said:


> At a 30% discount on everything, probably not


I Agree with that.
Along with Free Postage also.He would soon be skint

BB


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought this was a family emergency situation, shut it all down because there are more important things to deal with. Who knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

phil67 said:


> If he had as much interest in his goods a few months or even weeks ago, he may of still been in business.


You do realise that there is only 20 - 30% margin on most products to a reseller don't you?

Then add postage / packing / insurance and actually the physical time of dealing with each individual order from start to finish suddenly becomes a labour of love, and not for profit!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

